

Someone fix timetracking - ramoq

My work is on us to log our hours while @ work(moreso then we already do). Most of the developers take time-tracking as a chore and hardly any of us reliably enter hours. The software is horrid and the entire process is ridiculously tedious. Someone has to fix this.
======
ramoq
It should be something passive. Something that tracks your time the whole
month/week/day and u just open up a panel and drag your time accordingly (ie,
4 hours using ECLIPSE IDE). Something that just requires the user to
categorize or organize his time. Not track/enter it

------
davidw
What should it be like?

